# What do you use for fleas/tickets/HW?



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Summers coming and I do lot of hiking and camping. I am just wondering what other people are using for fleas, tickets and HWs. 

I have been reading a lot about ticks being in different areas (brown, dear, etc..), and more flies, fleas in areas becoming more immune to products etc.. we all dont live in same area so one stack that works for you might not be good for someone else. So none of that one is better blah blah stuff I just want to know what you use and what area 

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I am in Oklahoma and am using sentinal and nexguard. I don't want to use topics because I have young kids. We will also be spraying our backyard with wetable sulfur. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm using a mixture of stuff..heartguard for heartworm. Scalibor collar, nexgard for the bad months for fleas and ticks. I am also using DE in food and on them along with a homemade spray if needed.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I use Sentinel for HW and Nexguard for Fleas and Ticks.

Used to use Heartguard and Vectra 3d... they worked very well, just became too expensive.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I could only vote on one thing but I use Ivomec for HW and Garlic for Fleas/Ticks


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I may try the garlic stuff as a back up.....my grandfather used to feed his dogs sulfur mixed in bacon fat and it always seemed to work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

We use Revolution.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Frontline doesn't work in Vermont according to most Vermont Vets, and i would agree with them.. It never worked for any of our dogs.

Vectra has worked well for ticks and fleas. We have a lot of nasty ticks here and also mosquitoes. 

And i will always use Heartguard. 
In the dead of winter, i use revolution, because i dont have to worry about ticks and it covers flea and heartworms, etc.. 
However, I love Vectra because it kills on contact, the ticks don't have to bite first, so i use that one and heartgurad in the summer, because Vectra does NOT cover heartworm. The last thing I want my dog to get is Heartworms, which is why i give hearguard specifically in the summer. 

Summary: 
Winter she gets just revolution. As it covers flea, heartworm and ticks (it is not on label because it takes a while for the ticks to die). But i do not have to worry about ticks in the winter anyways.
Summer, spring, fall she gets Vectra and HeartGuard. Covering fleas and ticks (kills on contact) and Heartworms.


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anone tried this? Its called Ticked Off 

_ TICKED OFF provides all natural, chemical free relief from fleas and ticks. It is made of safe hydrolyzed silica and safe Southern Red Cedar Oil..._

(Commercial Flea and Tick Products - Dog and Cat Vitamins | Dog and Cat Heath | Flea Spray)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nexgard and Heartgard


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Sentinel for HW and Parastar for fleas & ticks.
I ordered Bug Off garlic chewables that I am going to try.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

got our garlic bug off from sunshine and ticks are a thing of the past.
my wife and I still get them but Teana does not.\her garlic breath took some getting used to,but ticks are a thing of her past.its a true miracle as we live in a forest with mega-ticks.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

We have used heart guard for heart worm and will probably stick with that. We use vectra for fleas & ticks. However, I'm not sure if the topical stuff is good for their skin or not? Does anyone have any thoughts or experience where Vectra or any topical medications have dried out their dogs skin?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MsAnneThrope (Apr 21, 2014)

We are in Texas. For heartworm prevention, we use nuheart (generic Heartgard/active ingredient: Ivermectin); for fleas and ticks, we use Frontline Plus, and if we are going to an area with high insect populations, we use Musca-ban Insecticidal Spray.

I also regularly deworm them. We are currently using Aristopet All Wormer Tablets, but used Fido's Closasole Wormer in the past-they both work great! We switched because Aristopet was more economical for our particular situation.

All the products I use are from petshed.com, an Australian company, so all the products comply with Australian regulations. Interestingly enough, I have actually had better luck with the Australian products, specifically, Frontline Plus.

My wallet is particularly thankful to petshed.com!


----------

